# button drücken -> seite im selben frame öffnen



## redback79 (12. Mai 2002)

das mit den fenstern und buttons ist so ne sache... -> ich weiss was ihr jetzt denkt.. hab aber in der suchfunktion nicht das richtige gefunden -sorry-
(..oder ich war einfach unfähig das skript meinen bedürfnissen anzupassen :-|)

also... der titel sagt eigentlich alles...


plese help!


ps. <INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" value="wasauchimmer" href="wieauchimmer.htm" onclick="document.open(oder wie geht das?)">


----------



## Bomber (13. Mai 2002)

hm jo, 

es gibt aber auch noch andere dinge als dieses forum. 
zum beispiel hat selfHTML auch ne eigene JS Section und da es mich auch interessiert hat, hab ich den link direkt mal rausgesucht.

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/frames.htm#allgemeines

also frame benennen (mit name="frame1" zB) und dann


```
parent.frame1.location.href = "seite.htm";
```

(ungetestet  )


----------



## redback79 (13. Mai 2002)

*danke für den denkanstoss! *

danke für den tipp... 

habs jetzt so gelöst:


```
<html>

<head>
<title>test</title>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"><!--
function link(link1)
{
parent.frames[6].location.href=link1;
}
//--></script>
</head>

<body>

<INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" value="wasauchimmer" onclick="link('wieauchimmer.htm');">

</body>

</html>
```


funktioniert also prächtig!

THX

mfg redback


----------

